
Show HN: Some non-trivial Covid-19 charts - mskvsk
https://cv.moskovski.com/
======
mskvsk
I couldn't find some essential charts about the coronavirus, so I made my own.

More charts are in the works.

No ads, no collecting of personal data (sans GA), just charts.

Let me know, if you'd like to see some other representations there.

------
canada_dry
Nice use of apexcharts.

I'm curious whether/why you chose it over d3?

------
mfbx9da4
What does active refer to?

~~~
mskvsk
Confirmed cases - (deaths + recovered cases)

